# Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009



## noworkteam (23. Juli 2009)

Moin,

Damit wir das Jahr 2009 schön ausklingen können, habe ich die Valkyrie am 5 Dezember 2009 gebucht. 

*Hier nun die Teilnehmerliste:*

*1. Noworkteam*
*2. Rutenknecht*
*3. BSZocher*
*4. BSZocher´s Kollege*
*5. Esgof*
*6. Esgof´s Kollege*
*7. J.Breithardt*
*8. Papi1*
*9.*
*10.*
*11.*
*12.*

Da lassen wir es (hoffentlich) richtig krachen :vik:

Gruß


----------



## wallerangler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Moin Jan einmal versuche ich es noch wenn ich mit darf als Schlechtwettergoot würde ich gerne mitkommen:q


----------



## noworkteam (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

*Hier nun die Teilnehmerliste:

1. Noworkteam*
*2. Rutenknecht*
*3. BSZocher*
*4. BSZocher´s Kollege*
*5. Esgof*
*6. Esgof´s Kollege*
*7. J.Breithardt*
*8. Papi1*
*9. Wallerangler*
*10.*
*11.*
*12.*


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo Jan,Hallo Wallerangler#h

Falls die Möglichkeit einer Fahrgemeinschaft (wir wohnen ja
alle dicht zusammen) bestehen sollte,sagt mal Bescheid.
Solingen,Düsseldorf und Duisburg liegen ja recht günstig 
dafür.

@Jan,

schicke mir doch bitte Infos über die Zahlungsmodalitäten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,Hallo Wallerangler#h
> 
> Falls die Möglichkeit einer Fahrgemeinschaft (wir wohnen ja
> alle dicht zusammen) bestehen sollte,sagt mal Bescheid.
> ...


 
Fahrgemeinschaften werden wir schon hinbekommen..

*Nachtrag zur Tour:*
*Wir haben die Möglichkeit den Hafen schon um 4:00 Uhr zu verlassen. Rückkehr wird 16:30 Uhr werden. Die Kosten hierfür werden pro Teilnehmer bei 97€ (12 Teilnehmer) liegen. D.h. wir werden schon bei Sonnenaufgang bei den entferntesten Wrack angeln können. Ich denke das sollten wir auch so machen, da die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat, das der Morgen bzw. Vormittag die meisten Fänge verspricht...*

*Gruß*


----------



## wallerangler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Klar 4 personen bekomme ich mit tackle ins auto sollte kein problem sein irgendwie zusammen zu fahren . Lange tour von mir aus gerne Jan


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Klar 4 personen bekomme ich mit tackle ins auto sollte kein problem sein irgendwie zusammen zu fahren . Lange tour von mir aus gerne Jan





Ganz in meinem Sinne. #6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## BSZocher (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> *Wir haben die Möglichkeit den Hafen schon um 4:00 Uhr zu verlassen.t...*
> 
> *Gruß*



Dann tun wir so.....als die ersten Stunden Tageslicht mit "Rumschippern" zu vergeuden... #6


----------



## noworkteam (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

*Longtörn ist bestellt...4:00 Uhr morgens heisst es dann "Turbinen los"...*

PS. man könnte natürlich auch noch nach hinten Zeit erwerben.......

Gruß


----------



## Papi1 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ich bin für die Verlängerung und mit 4.00 Uhr ist mir auch recht
gruß Christoph
nur noch :vik:


----------



## noworkteam (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Sach mal Papi1,..

wenn ich mir Deinen Ticker anschaue,..,bist Du mindestens 1mal pro Quartal in Norge |uhoh:..dat ist satt


Gruß


----------



## Papi1 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

da gehen nur 4 Reise rein für 2010 habe ich schon 6 gebucht ca. alle 6 Wochen


----------



## esgof (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Fahrgemeinschaften werden wir schon hinbekommen..
> 
> *Nachtrag zur Tour:*
> *Wir haben die Möglichkeit den Hafen schon um 4:00 Uhr zu verlassen. Rückkehr wird 16:30 Uhr werden. Die Kosten hierfür werden pro Teilnehmer bei 97€ (12 Teilnehmer) liegen. D.h. wir werden schon bei Sonnenaufgang bei den entferntesten Wrack angeln können. Ich denke das sollten wir auch so machen, da die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat, das der Morgen bzw. Vormittag die meisten Fänge verspricht...*
> ...


 
hallo 
wir sind auch dafür das wir früher starten und auch länger machen
mfg.esgof


----------



## graetsche (16. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo Noworkteam,

 ist die Tour noch in aktuell? 
Wir, ein Freund und meiner einer, würden gerne noch teilnehmen!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## noworkteam (16. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo Ralf die Tour steht...wenn Ihr wollt trage ich Euch in die Teilnehmerliste ein..

Gruß


----------



## graetsche (16. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Wir wollen:vik:

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## noworkteam (16. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



graetsche schrieb:


> Wir wollen:vik:
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf


 

Nun müsst Ihr auch..

*Hier nun die Teilnehmerliste:

1. Noworkteam*
*2. Rutenknecht*
*3. BSZocher*
*4. BSZocher´s Kollege*
*5. Esgof*
*6. Esgof´s Kollege*
*7. J.Breithardt*
*8. Papi1*
*9. Wallerangler*
*10. graetsche*
*11. graetsche´s Kollege*
*12.* 

Gruß


----------



## graetsche (16. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Danke!#6

Wie sieht es denn mit der Bezahlung aus, Überweisung? 
Bei der letzten Tour gab es ja einen kurzfristigen Ausfall, du konntest in zwar ersetzen, aber na ja!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## esgof (21. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

hallo Jan
Ist der 12. Platz noch frei ich bin davon ausgegangen das die tour schon ausgebucht war.Ich weiß auch nicht wie ich darauf komme was solls.wenn ja hätte ich eventuel einen interessenten muss es dann noch mal nach fragen.
Gruß ESGOF


----------



## noworkteam (24. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo Esgof,

12 Mann passen da ja normalerweise rauf,..,weil ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher bin fahre ich gleich mal rüber und schaue mir das Boot noch mal ganz genau an....:vik:....da wird sich morgen sicher der eine oder andere Kabeljau überlisten lassen....

Gruß


----------



## BSZocher (24. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> :....da wird sich morgen sicher der eine oder andere Kabeljau überlisten lassen....
> 
> Gruß




Ja was denn nu????
Kleines Testangeln?
Viel Spaß und dicke Kabeljaujaujaus.... #h


----------



## guifri (24. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo,

falls noch ein Plätzchen da wäre oder jemand abspringt: ICH WÄRE GERNE DABEI!!!!!


----------



## noworkteam (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Nabend,

der 12 Platz ist frei, wenn Du willst trage ich Dich ein...ist schon mal für Dich reserviert..

*Hier nun die Teilnehmerliste:

1. Noworkteam
2. Rutenknecht*
*3. BSZocher*
*4. BSZocher´s Kollege*
*5. Esgof*
*6. Esgof´s Kollege*
*7. J.Breithardt*
*8. Papi1*
*9. Wallerangler*
*10. graetsche*
*11. graetsche´s Kollege*
*12.* guifri (reserviert)


Gruß


Jan
Noworkteam


----------



## guifri (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Klasse, bin dabei. Rest per PN.

Wo muss ich löhnen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> Klasse, bin dabei. Rest per PN.
> 
> *Wo muss ich löhnen?*





*Habe auch schon mal nachgefragt ohne Antwort.#c*
*Wird vermutlich von Noworkteam gesponsert.:q*

*Gruß*
*Jürgen |wavey:*


----------



## guifri (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Oh..wie großzügig


----------



## noworkteam (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

*Hier nun die Teilnehmerliste:

1. Noworkteam
2. Rutenknecht
3. BSZocher*
*4. BSZocher´s Kollege*
*5. Esgof*
*6. Esgof´s Kollege*
*7. J.Breithardt*
*8. Papi1*
*9. Wallerangler*
*10. graetsche*
*11. graetsche´s Kollege*
*12.* *guifri* 

Bezahlung etc. kommt noch ist ja noch über 2 Monate hin....immer schon geschmeidig bleiben....|supergri

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> *Hier nun die Teilnehmerliste:*
> 
> *1. Noworkteam*
> *2. Rutenknecht*
> ...


 


War also keine Einladung?:c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## esgof (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> *Hier nun die Teilnehmerliste:*
> 
> *1. Noworkteam*
> *2. Rutenknecht*
> ...


 
hallo jan
ein kumpel von mir würde gerne noch mitfahren wenn jemand ausfällt kannst du ihn bitte auf die nachrücker liste setzen.er hat sich bei mir zu spät gemeldet und der zwölfte platz war schon für guifri reserviert.
@ 24.9. da habt ihr wohl schön petry gehabt auf der valkyrie wollen wir mal hoffen das es im dezember genauso klappt
schönen gruß Esgof


----------



## graetsche (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo Papi1,

wollen wie eine Fahrgemeinschaft ab Dortmund bilden?
Kannst mir ja dann eine PN senden.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## zebaars (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hej! Hej!

ich bin gerade zufällig auf auf den Thread gestoßen und würde mich gerne auf die Warteliste setzen lassen! Also wenn jemand abspringt, würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mich draufsetzen würdet!

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## esgof (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo Basti
erstmal willkommen im board,
schön hinten anstellen bitte:m
tip mal in die suchleiste ( MS THAILAND 18.Oktober ) ein vielleicht ist das ja was für dich am besten noch einen kumpel mitnehmen dann könnt ihr euch die spritkosten und später die freude teilen
 sprich geteilte freude ist doppelte freude:vik:
GRUß Esgof


----------



## guifri (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

So! Ich pack schon mal.

Was muss ich an Angelzeug mitnehmen. Welche Montagen soll ich schon mal knüpfen?


----------



## graetsche (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

37 tage noch, es wird Zeit die Angelausrüstung zu checken und eventuell zu erweitern!:m

Floatinganzug kaufen oder reicht der gefütterte DAM???

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Papi1 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



graetsche schrieb:


> Hallo Papi1,
> 
> wollen wie eine Fahrgemeinschaft ab Dortmund bilden?
> Kannst mir ja dann eine PN senden.
> ...


 Hallo Ralf
wegen eine Fahrgemeinschaft wäre nicht schlecht 
(dein Posting habe ich erst Heute gesehen) bitte melde dich über PN oder schicke mir deine tel. Nr.
gruss Christoph


----------



## guifri (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfeeeeeeeeeeee.....

Was muss ich an Angelzeug mitnehmen. Welche Montagen soll ich schon mal knüpfen? #c


----------



## noworkteam (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Was Du mitnehmen musst ??

Ich würde zwei Ruten, Blei (ich habe immer 180 bis 500g dabei), Octopus-Vorfächer etc. kannste auf dem Boot kaufen, Preise sind ok, kannst auch Gummifisch probieren....nicht mein Ding....Pilker entsprechend dem Bleigewicht...

Dann noch gute Laune, warme winddichte Klamotten (18Kn), und ein paar Ohrenstöpsel (2x450PS..)

Gruß


----------



## guifri (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Was Du mitnehmen musst ??
> 
> Ich würde zwei Ruten, Blei (ich habe immer 180 bis 500g dabei), Octopus-Vorfächer etc. kannste auf dem Boot kaufen, Preise sind ok, kannst auch Gummifisch probieren....nicht mein Ding....Pilker entsprechend dem Bleigewicht...
> 
> ...




500g???? ich glaube, ich kaufe mir noch ne elektrorolle


----------



## graetsche (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

@Noworkteam
500g hast du die oft genutzt und gibt es die eventuell auch an Board zu kaufen?
Ich habe gedacht 180-330 reichen!
Sollte ich noch aufrüsten?;+

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## noworkteam (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



graetsche schrieb:


> @Noworkteam
> 500g hast du die oft genutzt und gibt es die eventuell auch an Board zu kaufen?
> Ich habe gedacht 180-330 reichen!
> Sollte ich noch aufrüsten?;+
> ...


 

300g reichen auch....hab halt immer die 500er im koffer,,,,


----------



## BSZocher (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Moin!
Manchmal muss es schon was schwerer sein.
Normal sind um die 200g-250g je nach Drift und Wind.

Von den Farben sind es wohl diese komischen gelb-orangen Tintifischlis so in Größe 10cm.
Aber das hängt auch von der Tagesform der Fische ab.
Wenn wir an Wracks fischen sollten, hat sich ein normales Blei als Gewicht als bessere Wahl herausgestellt. Weniger Hänger 
Man kann jedoch einen "Händlerfreundlichen" Angeltag einlegen.... No Risk No Fish :q


----------



## noworkteam (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Manchmal muss es schon was schwerer sein.
> Normal sind um die 200g-250g je nach Drift und Wind.


 
Um wenn die 3TagesTour "Dicke Dorsche und Lengs" weit draußen hinter dem gelben Riff wieder ausfällt,..,dann angel ich mit 1000g...

*Einfach nur aus Protest wegen dem Wetter !!!!*


*Gruß*


----------



## BSZocher (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Um wenn die 3TagesTour "Dicke Dorsche und Lengs" weit draußen hinter dem gelben Riff wieder ausfällt,..,dann angel ich mit 1000g...
> 
> *Einfach nur aus Protest wegen dem Wetter !!!!*
> 
> ...



Werde mich dann solidarisch zeigen und ebenfalls nur mit Kampfgurt, Harnis und entsprechendem Angelgerät auf die Fischwaid gehen.

Eben weil einfach nur DAGEGEN ! ! !


----------



## wallerangler (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo so ich habe eben schon mal ein paar Jigköpfe gegossen , wenn noch jemand welche braucht müsst ihr mir nur das Blei und die Haken zukommen lassen . Oder eben mal auf ein Bier Rumkommen dabei können wir noch ein paar gießen . Ach so die Gewichte sind 80 g und 110 g mit 8/0 und die 150g werden mit 10/0 Gegossen


----------



## noworkteam (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Hallo so ich habe eben schon mal ein paar Jigköpfe gegossen , wenn noch jemand welche braucht müsst ihr mir nur das Blei und die Haken zukommen lassen . Oder eben mal auf ein Bier Rumkommen dabei können wir noch ein paar gießen . Ach so die Gewichte sind 80 g und 110 g mit 8/0 und die 150g werden mit 10/0 Gegossen


 

Schick Schick...wie schmilzt Du denn eigentlich Dein Blei...?? ich meine mit was für einem Brenner ????

Ich könnte noch 150g gebrauchen...habe aber die Haken net...

Gruß


----------



## wallerangler (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ich nehme meinen Benzinkocher damit geht es richtig schnell , man darf nur nicht vergessen ihn etwas runter zu drehen wen das Blei flüssig ist sonst kocht es zu viel . Für 5 Stück habe ich noch Haken ich gieße die einfach mal .


----------



## noworkteam (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

kann man mit so einem Brenner auch so 5 Kilo Blei auf einmal schmelzen ???


----------



## wallerangler (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Von der Leistung auf jeden Fall nur sollte man nicht Grade 5 kg auf so einen kleinen Brenner stellen , da müsste man den Topf ein wenig unterbauen .


----------



## esgof (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Hallo so ich habe eben schon mal ein paar Jigköpfe gegossen , wenn noch jemand welche braucht müsst ihr mir nur das Blei und die Haken zukommen lassen . Oder eben mal auf ein Bier Rumkommen dabei können wir noch ein paar gießen . Ach so die Gewichte sind 80 g und 110 g mit 8/0 und die 150g werden mit 10/0 Gegossen




moin
ich hätte interesse an deinem angebot rum zu kommen blei hätte ich schonmal wo bekomme ich die haken her
gruß Esgof


----------



## wallerangler (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Moin jetzt ist es ja nicht mehr lange hin bis zum 5. 
Eine frage habe ich noch : ich habe 2 Ruten zum Fischen mit den Naturködern zur Auswahl , weis aber nicht welche ich nehmen soll , was meinen den die Erfahrenen Wrackfischer . Die erste ist eine Rute mit 2,5 Meter und bis zu 500 g Wurfgewicht die andere ist 2,85 Meter auch mit 500 g .


----------



## noworkteam (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ich würde beide mitnehmen, beide komplett mit Montage und Köder bestücken, und falls bei der ersten Drift  ein Totalverlust zu verzeichnen ist,..die zweite bei der nächsten Drift einsetzen..die Valkyrie braucht zum Ansetzen für die nächste Drift verdammt wenig Zeit....

Bis später

Gruß


----------



## wallerangler (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ok dann nehme ich beide mit plus der Rute für Gummifisch .


----------



## guifri (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

@ Wer fährt wann mit wem eigentlich so dahin?

@noworkteam: Ich könnte fahren, wir scheinen ja nicht so weit voneinander entfernt zu sein.

Falls noch jemand auf der Strecke Düsseldorf - Stellendam aufgesammelt werden will, könnte ich den auch noch mitnehmen. Dann ist aber Schluss, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass relativ viel Ausrüstung am Start sein wird.

Reichen eigentlich 12-20 lbs Ruten für die Angelei mit den komischen Oktopusssen?

Für das Angeln mit GuFi: Wie schwer sollten die Köpfe sein ? Gehen auch Giant Jigheads oder sind die überdimensioniert?

Gibt es Wattwürmer an Bord?


----------



## graetsche (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

@ Wer fährt wann mit wem eigentlich so dahin?

papi1, mein Kumpel Achim und ich fahren ab DO/BO.

3 Leute plus Zeug und das Auto ist voll:m

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## graetsche (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

@noworkteam, wie sieht es denn mit dem Filetieren an Board aus?
Gibt es Filetierbretter, klappt das bei der Geschwindigkeit überhaupt, oder nimmt man am besten die Fische nur aus, oder löst eventuell das Filet nur vom Fisch???
Gibt es ausreichend Kisten an Board, ist ein Wasserschlauch vorhanden, oder ist ein Eimer mit Seil erforderlich????


Langsam werde ich kribbelig nur noch 2 Wochen:vik:

Danke 

Ralf


----------



## noworkteam (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



graetsche schrieb:


> @noworkteam, wie sieht es denn mit dem Filetieren an Board aus?
> Gibt es Filetierbretter, klappt das bei der Geschwindigkeit überhaupt, oder nimmt man am besten die Fische nur aus, oder löst eventuell das Filet nur vom Fisch???
> Gibt es ausreichend Kisten an Board, ist ein Wasserschlauch vorhanden, oder ist ein Eimer mit Seil erforderlich????
> 
> ...


 
Ein Brett würde ich mir schon mitnehmen, ob man bei dem Fahren noch filitieren kann liegt bei Deinen persönlichen Fähigkeiten ..
Kisten sind jede Mende an Board, wenn wir die voll bekommen,.., Respekt 
Einen Eimer mit Seil ist eine hervorragende Ideee, ich habe auch immer einen dabei,..., nur die anderen nicht .-(
Ein Schlauch ist auch vorhanden...sogar mit Wasser was da rauskommt ..

Alles weitere am kommenden Wochenende 

ich kann auch schon wieder ...

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> @ Wer fährt wann mit wem eigentlich so dahin?
> 
> @noworkteam: Ich könnte fahren, wir scheinen ja nicht so weit voneinander entfernt zu sein.
> 
> Falls noch jemand auf der Strecke Düsseldorf - Stellendam aufgesammelt werden will, könnte ich den auch noch mitnehmen. Dann ist aber Schluss, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass relativ viel Ausrüstung am Start sein wird.


 
Ich kann leider noch keine Abflug-Planung DUS-STE machen...geografisch liegen wir recht nah, ich habe Kennzeichen D



guifri schrieb:


> Reichen eigentlich 12-20 lbs Ruten für die Angelei mit den komischen Oktopusssen?
> 
> Für das Angeln mit GuFi: Wie schwer sollten die Köpfe sein ? Gehen auch Giant Jigheads oder sind die überdimensioniert?


 
12-20Lbs Standup geht gut ich habe eine, 20-30 aber auch...die Giant habe ich in NL noch nicht gesehen...probier doch mal :q



guifri schrieb:


> Gibt es Wattwürmer an Bord?


 
Gibt es , eine Woche vorher sammel ich die Bestellungen ein. Gibt auch Muschel und ich meine es gibt auch Ringler...

Gruß


----------



## guifri (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Um wieviel Uhr legt denn der Dampfer ab? Da kann ich schon mal meinen persönlichen Abflugplan erstellen.

Ich nehme dann Wallerangler mit.


----------



## noworkteam (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr legt denn der Dampfer ab? Da kann ich schon mal meinen persönlichen Abflugplan erstellen.
> 
> Ich nehme dann Wallerangler mit.


 
Moin, der CAT wird um 4:00 Uhr ablegen, für Euch sind das dann so ca. 3 Std Fahrt...Sprich Ihr dürft dann so gegen 0:00 Uhr in Ddorf abfliegen..

Zwischen 6:00 und 7:00 Uhr werden wir dann wohl weit draußen bei den Wracks die ersten Dorsche ziehen#6

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Moin, der CAT wird um 4:00 Uhr ablegen, für Euch sind das dann so ca. 3 Std Fahrt...Sprich Ihr dürft dann so gegen 0:00 Uhr in Ddorf abfliegen..
> 
> *Zwischen 6:00 und 7:00 Uhr werden wir dann wohl weit draußen bei den Wracks die ersten Dorsche ziehen#6*
> 
> ...


----------



## BSZocher (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Moin, der CAT wird um 4:00 Uhr ablegen, ...



Moin!
Anleger wie beim letzten Mal?



noworkteam schrieb:


> ....
> Zwischen 6:00 und 7:00 Uhr werden wir dann wohl weit draußen bei den Wracks die ersten Dorsche ziehen#6
> 
> Gruß



Hoffen wir mal das Beste....... :vik:


----------



## guifri (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

zwischen 6 und 7 die ersten dorsche? boah...da ist das ja noch dunkel? die spinnen, die holländer|rolleyes


----------



## guifri (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

ach so, hilfreich wäre noch: was muss ich ins navi eingeben und wo kann man parken und so..?


----------



## noworkteam (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> ach so, hilfreich wäre noch: was muss ich ins navi eingeben und wo kann man parken und so..?


 

Da muss Du hin, der kleine Anleger, parken einfach auf der Fläche davor...halt da wo wir auch stehen werden ....

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> zwischen 6 und 7 die ersten dorsche? boah...da ist das ja noch dunkel? die spinnen, die holländer|rolleyes


 
vielleicht ja auch erst gegen 7:30 Uhr...


PS. Es gibt sogar Licht an Bord....

Gruß


----------



## wallerangler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ich gehe gerne Nachtangeln :m

Solange die Dorsche beißen ist es egal ob hell oder dunkel , wichtig ist das das Wetter passt


----------



## noworkteam (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Ich gehe gerne Nachtangeln :m
> 
> Solange die Dorsche beißen ist es egal ob hell oder dunkel , wichtig ist das das Wetter passt


 

Zur Zeit sieht die Prognose noch gut aus ....hoffentlich bleibt das auch so...


----------



## wallerangler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ja ich schaue auch schon jeden Tag nach , aber das sehen wir ja erst einen Tag vorher das ändert sich ja immer so schnell


----------



## noworkteam (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

ich habe seit Monaten nun schon keine Angel in der Hand gehalten |uhoh:....nix DK und dicke Dorsche.......nur Wind da oben gewesen....

das muss diesmal einfach passen, weil sonst TK leer,..,und das geht wirklich nicht 

Gruß


----------



## snofla (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

@Jan and all

drück euch die Daumen das es klappt mit dem Wetter und mit den Fischen #6#6


----------



## noworkteam (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



snofla schrieb:


> @Jan and all
> 
> drück euch die Daumen das es klappt mit dem Wetter und mit den Fischen #6#6


 

Sicher sicher,..,dat wird diesmal was #6,..

Wann lernen wir uns denn mal kennen ??? immer dabei aber nicht mit on Board....

Gruß


----------



## wallerangler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Och Jan ich habe noch ein paar Makrelen in der TK kannst eine haben nicht das du verhungerst bis nächsten Samstag . Die könntest du dir bei meiner Frau auf der Arbeit abholen , in Düsseldorf :q:q
|wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Och Jan ich habe noch ein paar Makrelen in der TK kannst eine haben nicht das du verhungerst bis nächsten Samstag . Die könntest du dir bei meiner Frau auf der Arbeit abholen , in Düsseldorf :q:q
> |wavey:


 
Die habe ich auch noch (Köder für die Lengtouren DK)....Wenn ich die austaue und auftische,..,dann war es das mit der Ehe....

Seit der einen Makrelentour darf ich mich damit nicht mehr blicken lassen...

Gruß


----------



## wallerangler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Tja verstehe einer die Frauen . Wenn du mal richtig viel Angeln gehen möchtest kannst du ja welche von deinen Köder Makrelen Braten :m

Kannst du den Skiper nach Eis fragen wenn du die Köderbestellung machst , wenn keins Vorhanden ist müssen wir ja noch welches Besorgen


----------



## gerihecht (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> ich habe seit Monaten nun schon keine Angel in der Hand gehalten |uhoh:....nix DK und dicke Dorsche.......nur Wind da oben gewesen....
> 
> 
> Gruß


 Hallo Jan :vik:
Ich kann das alles sehr gut verstehen 
  Wird  für euch bestimmt alles klappen#6
Wünsche euch allen ein dickes Petri und volle Kisten.  
                                    Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## snofla (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Sicher sicher,..,dat wird diesmal was #6,..
> 
> Wann lernen wir uns denn mal kennen ??? immer dabei aber nicht mit on Board....
> 
> Gruß



hi jan

hast ja recht,ich denke mal das du einiges von mir gelesen hast,im moment siehts so aus das sich "meine boote" leider komplett zurückgezogen haben.....Sima Charters hat die Stella Bell verkauft.......Blue Whale macht (fast:q) nur noch Tenderfahrten,ich habe immer noch ne sehr gutes Verhältniss zu Ruud und wir haben immer noch die Chance mit Ruud fischen zu gehen............trotzdem siehts so aus das wir abweichen müssen,ist halt so,ich kanns nicht ändern.....

bzw (angeln gehn)

haste am 23.01.2010.Zeit fischen zu gehen.....dann schick mir ne PN ...hab da ne paar Plätze frei für EUCH :m





für euch wie gesagt alles gute :m


----------



## esgof (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

hallo snofla
wenn die stella bell verkauft ist was heisst das jetzt macht die diese lange fahrten nicht mehr?
ich wollte am 29.12. wieder mal mit fahren oder lohnt sich das ganze jetzt mit dem neuen besitzer nicht mehr?

....Ich gebe dir mein letztes Hemd für den 23.1. wenn ich mit kann:m

Gruß Esgof


----------



## Papi1 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



			
				esgof
 
....Ich gebe dir mein letztes Hemd für den 23.1. wenn ich mit kann:m
 
Gruß Esgof[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lege noch meine Frau dazu |krach:
> Gruss Papi1


----------



## BSZocher (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> Ich lege noch meine Frau dazu |krach:
> Gruss Papi1




I now declare the basar OPEN!!!!!

1 Hemd
Ne Frau
und ich leg noch 2 Blagen und nen Köter oben drauf.....
...und 5 Heizdecken 

Späßle


----------



## Papi1 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Es war nur Spass die kann ich doch nicht verkaufen wo sie mir meine Angelreisen finanziert. #6
Gruss an alle und meine Frau


----------



## graetsche (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

@Noworkteam,

wann sammelst du die Bestellungen ein, was kosten die Würmer und Muscheln und was nimmst du denn so an Köder? ? |kopfkrat
Bin für Ködertipps dankbar!
Noch 4 Tage und der Rest von heute bis zur Abfahrt aus Dortmund:vik::vik:
Gruß
Ralf​


----------



## Papi1 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ich auch |kopfkrat


----------



## guifri (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

@noworkteam

Ich nehme auch ne gemischte Tüte.


----------



## noworkteam (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



graetsche schrieb:


> @Noworkteam,​
> 
> wann sammelst du die Bestellungen ein, was kosten die Würmer und Muscheln und was nimmst du denn so an Köder? ? |kopfkrat
> Bin für Ködertipps dankbar!
> ...


 

Ich nehme immer 2x Wattwurm, 1x Muschel....(pro Person)
und die Bestellliste kommt auch gleich..


----------



## noworkteam (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Bestellung klickst Du *hier*

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Bestellung klickst Du *hier*
> 
> Gruß


 

und hier als PDF


----------



## Papi1 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Bestellung klickst Du *hier*
> 
> Gruß


 Wieviel Eis braucht mann ;+
gruss


----------



## wallerangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Wenn du uns jetzt noch ne Faxnummer gibst können wir es ausgefüllt an dich senden


----------



## noworkteam (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Fax : 021196076246


----------



## noworkteam (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> Wieviel Eis braucht mann ;+
> gruss


 

Papi

Aus Dir werde ich nicht schlau....Hast ein Norge Ticker wie der Fahrplan eines Linienbusses und fragst wieviel Eis man wohl benötigt...

Wenn Du gut bist gar keins, Du machst deine Box bis obenhin voll Fisch,..,die kühlen dann recht gut....und gut is...

EIS: Schreibt rein wer was braucht, ich mail dem Skipper dann die gesamte menge und dann passt das schon...

Gruß


----------



## Papi1 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Papi
> 
> Aus Dir werde ich nicht schlau....Hast ein Norge Ticker wie der Fahrplan eines Linienbusses und fragst wieviel Eis man wohl benötigt...
> 
> ...


Ich bin doch ein neuling und was Norwegen angeht damit bin ich erst 2009 angefangen
und da wo ich vor Norwegen geangelt hab da bräuchte ich 50 kg Eis damit ich iberhaupt in der box was habe |kopfkrat 
gruss Christoph
Ps Sorry Knurri


----------



## noworkteam (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> Ich bin doch ein neuling und was Norwegen angeht damit bin ich erst 2009 angefangen
> und da wo ich bis jetzt geangelt hab da bräuchte ich 50 kg Eis damit ich iberhaupt in der box was habe |kopfkrat
> gruss Christoph


 
is nicht dein Ernst oder ??


----------



## Papi1 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> is nicht dein Ernst oder ??


 doch
gruss


----------



## Papi1 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ich hoffe nur dass ihr mich trozdem mit nimmt, meine Anmeldung ist raus
gruss Christoph


----------



## noworkteam (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur dass ihr mich trozdem mit nimmt, meine Anmeldung ist raus
> gruss Christoph


 
klar, so einen nehme ich immer gerne mit, dann ist der Schuldige schon gefunden :vik:

Gruß


----------



## Papi1 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> klar, so einen nehme ich immer gerne mit, dann ist der Schuldige schon gefunden :vik:
> 
> Gruß


 Schuldig wofür? Bevor ich für eure nichts können schldig sein sollte dan kuck ich euch beim angeln lieber zu |bigeyesdas wird garantiert riesen SPASS :m
Gruss Ch...


----------



## BSZocher (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> klar, so einen nehme ich immer gerne mit, dann ist der Schuldige schon gefunden :vik:
> 
> Gruß



Hey Leute
Is ja wie bei "Live of Brian"

SIE war's SIE war's  *räusper*

ER war's Er war's .....

Ist hier Weibsvolk anwesen?

NNNEEEIINNNNN 

Freu mich riesig auf die Tour....
Bestellung geht gleich noch raus.....

EDIT:
Wie bestellt so reserviert.... 2 Mal XL-Tour ...  FAX ist raus.


----------



## graetsche (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Fax, Kollege Achim und meiner einer, ist raus!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## guifri (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Fax ist raus!

Bis zu welcher Windstärke fährt die Walküre denn eigentlich so raus?

6:00 Uhr  
     Luftdruck
1003 hPa  
leichter Regen 
5 °C 
 Südwind 
33 km/h 
( 5 bft )
50 km/h Böen  Niederschlag
70 % Risiko
0.8 mm  Relative Feuchte
87 %


----------



## wallerangler (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Das mit dem Wind ist so eine Sache das Ändert sich täglich was sie vorraussagen . Es kommt auch mehr auf die wellenHöhe an . Gestern Abend haben sie für Samstag bis zu 70 cm vorrausgesagt heute morgen 1,2 Meter , Heute Abend sagen sie wieder was anderes . da müssen wir uns bis Freitag gedulden bis das ok kommt


Mein Fax ist auch Raus


----------



## esgof (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

moin
Für mich 
2 Personen
4 x würmer
2 x muscheln
und eis
hoffe das es mit dem Wetter klappt, sonnst ist das meine 7. absage dieses jahr.
gruß Esgof


----------



## wallerangler (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Moin bis gestern Abend sah es ja noch gut aus am Samstag Wellen bis 90 cm . 
Aber eben hat es mich fast vom Stuhl gehauen jetzt sagen sie bei Windfinder für Samstag 1,7 m hohe Wellen.:v

Hoffen wir mal das es nicht so ist und die Wellen schön klein bleiben


----------



## guifri (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

1.4  	1.6  	1.7  	1.9  	1.9  	1.9  	1.9  	1.9  	1.8  	1.8  	1.7  	1.5  	1.4  	1.4  	1.3

Das sind die Wellenhöhenvorhersagen für Samstag...|gr:


----------



## noworkteam (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

habe ich auch gesehen....DWD ist auch grenzwertig..

gruß


----------



## Papi1 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Also steht wieder auf der Kippe
gruss


----------



## wallerangler (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

momentan sieht es bei Windfinder garnicht gut aus für Samstag , Wellen bis 1,9 Meter hoffentlich ändert sich es noch


----------



## noworkteam (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> momentan sieht es bei Windfinder garnicht gut aus für Samstag , Wellen bis 1,9 Meter hoffentlich ändert sich es noch


 

Hat sich geändert,.., nun bis 2,10 Meter


----------



## Papi1 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Kann mir einer sagen was das für uns bedeutet ;+
gruss


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Papi
> 
> Aus Dir werde ich nicht schlau....Hast ein Norge Ticker wie der Fahrplan eines Linienbusses und fragst wieviel Eis man wohl benötigt...




da bist du nicht der einzige! :q
Der Norge Ticker müsste mal überarbeitet werden. 

@Papi1

habe dir schon Eis in Norge bestellt!
Wirst du brauchen! :q:q:q:q
Hoffe für dich, dass es dieses mal mit dem Wetter klappt!
Wenn nicht schaust du dir noch mal das Video an


----------



## noworkteam (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen was das für uns bedeutet ;+
> gruss


 
2,10 Meter für das 40 Fuss Boot sind schon eine Nummer,..,da werden die nicht rausfahren....weil da nutzen dann auch keine 900 PS,..,da ist dann nix mehr mit 18/20kn...und meist kommen dort die Wellen dann sportlich nacheinander....

Hatte einmal eine "gute Welle" mit einem vergleichbaren Boot mit eben dieser Geschwindigkeit: Nachdem die Schwerkraft wieder wirkte musste ich meinen Sitzplatz, meine schöne Gelumpe-Box, erst mal wieder zu einem Stück zusammenflicken...dat geht dann irgendwann ziemlich ins Kreuz:q..

Wenn es klappen sollte: "Pflaster nicht vergessen ":q

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen was das für uns bedeutet ;+
> gruss


 
Nix gut wetter guckst Du hier...

_PS. Die anderen Boote aus Stellendam haben irgendwann wieder umgedreht..._

_Gruß_


----------



## guifri (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ich ziehe meine Schwimmweste an und dann wird geangelt! BASTA!


----------



## guifri (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

"nur" noch 1,80 m im Maximum...

1.3  	1.5  	1.6  	1.8  	1.8  	1.8  	1.8  	1.7  	1.6  	1.5  	1.4  	1.3  	1.2  	1.2  	1.2


----------



## wallerangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

die nur noch 1,8 m sind immer noch ganz schön heftig für so ein kleines Boot . Warten wir mal ab bis der Jan heute Abend mit dem Skiper gesprochen hat


----------



## Papi1 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> die nur noch 1,8 m sind immer noch ganz schön heftig für so ein kleines Boot . Warten wir mal ab bis der Jan heute Abend mit dem Skiper gesprochen hat


 Weiß einer, un wie viel Uhr wir verbindlich wissen, ob wir fahren oder nicht.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## wallerangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

ich schätze mal das der Jan so um 18 Uhr Bescheid weis . Er macht es immer gerne ein wenig Spannend . 

Aber bei 1,8 Meter so wie sie es vorraus sagen wird es wohl nix . 

Ich bin schon wieder so weit neu zu Planen Donnerstag sind laut vorhersage gute Bedingungen und was die WebtSeite von der Valkyrie  hergibt sind noch ein paar Plätze frei


----------



## Papi1 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> ich schätze mal das der Jan so um 18 Uhr Bescheid weis . Er macht es immer gerne ein wenig Spannend .
> 
> Aber bei 1,8 Meter so wie sie es vorraus sagen wird es wohl nix .
> 
> Ich bin schon wieder so weit neu zu Planen Donnerstag sind laut vorhersage gute Bedingungen und was die WebtSeite von der Valkyrie hergibt sind noch ein paar Plätze frei


 wenn die Tour Ausfählt und du für Donnerstag platz kriegst bitte sag Bescheid da könnte ich und würde auch gerne, wo und wie finde ich die WebtSeite von der Valkyrie
gruß


----------



## BSZocher (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Moin!
Mach ich mal den Miesepeter:

DAT  WIRD  NIX ...........  #d


----------



## guifri (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Bir mir wäre es erst Ausfalltag Nr. 5 dieses Jahr|krach:

und so KÖNNTE es auch im Dezember ausehn 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfVxoi4r4Gs&feature=related


----------



## wallerangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Vielleicht wird ja noch alles gut momentan sind sie runtergegangen auf 1,6 Meter , was immer noch ein wenig zu viel ist . Es kann sich ja noch zum guten wenden


----------



## graetsche (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

@wallerangler

 ab welche Wellenhöhe ist den deiner Meinung nach die Tour möglich?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## noworkteam (4. Dezember 2009)

*1 PLATZ frei: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Wir haben kurzfristig einen PLATZ frei....

Kommt nur noch auf das Wetter an...

Gruß


----------



## wallerangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Da soll der Jan lieber was sagen bis zu welcher wellenHöhe sie rausfahren , er hat die meiste Erfahrung .


----------



## wallerangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

noworkteam wann in etwa können wir den mit einer zu sage rechnen ob es rausgeht ? obwohl ich befürchte das es nix wird


----------



## guifri (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 1 PLATZ frei: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Wir haben kurzfristig einen PLATZ frei....
> 
> Kommt nur noch auf das Wetter an...
> 
> Gruß



aha...der erste schon seekrank...


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 1 PLATZ frei: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> *aha...der erste schon seekrank...*





Hintergrundwissen ????

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## guifri (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 1 PLATZ frei: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Hintergrundwissen ????
> ...



nö...war nur so daher gesagt.


----------



## graetsche (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

so gerade noch Reisetabletten gekauft:v:q:q


----------



## wallerangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

reisetabletten für was ?? Gegen das :v hilft es auch wenn man immer wieder mal was ißt


----------



## noworkteam (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Guten Abend,

wie es so ist, ist es doch ein wenig zu stürmisch...daher

*Absage aus Stellendam|gr:|uhoh::c*

Da ich aber nicht ohne eine Tour zuvor die Feiertage verbringen werde,..,mal eine Frage in die Runde:

Wer kann denn nächste Woche zwischen Mo-Fr fahren ?? ich werde mich jedenfalls eintragen...

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## guifri (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Mist, aber sicher ist sicher.

Wallerangler hatte schon mal den Donnerstag ausgeguckt. Ich habe ihm schon geschrieben, dass ich dabei wäre.


----------



## noworkteam (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> Mist, aber sicher ist sicher.
> 
> Wallerangler hatte schon mal den Donnerstag ausgeguckt. Ich habe ihm schon geschrieben, dass ich dabei wäre.


 

Donnerstag würde mir auch passen...


----------



## wallerangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

klar ist kein thema unter der woche , Donnerstag soll es laut vorhersage ganz gut werden . Wie schauts aus Jan lust und zeit ?


----------



## wallerangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Na da kannst du ja gleich nochmal den Hörer in die Hand nehmen und Buchen , Köder die gleichen wie ich sie morgen auch genommen hätte


----------



## Papi1 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Also ich wäre am donnerstag auch dabei mit der Anmeldung da braucht der Jan nur das Datum Ändern
Gruß Christoph


----------



## noworkteam (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Na da kannst du ja gleich nochmal den Hörer in die Hand nehmen und Buchen , Köder die gleichen wie ich sie morgen auch genommen hätte


 

wird dann aber keine xl-tour , das ist logisch oder....also abflug wäre dann um 5:30 Uhr....


----------



## wallerangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Das ist doch egal Hauptsache wir kommen zum Fischen raus . Wir können auch jeden anderen Tag nehmen . Mir egal wie es euch am besten passt


----------



## BSZocher (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> *Absage aus Stellendam|gr:|uhoh::c*



:c

Kann nächste Woche nicht.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß......

Ich hoffe dann auf nächstes Jahr


----------



## guifri (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo Jan,

bitte für mich mitbuchen!!!! DANKE


----------



## noworkteam (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Papa, Waller, Gufri und ich ..muss noch auf die Bestätigung warten , dann seit Ihr gesetzt.. Am Donnerstag

Ich haue mir jetzt noch eine Pulle rein und geh nach Hause weinen...


Gruß


----------



## Papi1 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Das ist doch egal Hauptsache wir kommen zum Fischen raus . Wir können auch jeden anderen Tag nehmen . Mir egal wie es euch am besten passt


Ich kann nur am donnerstag, es wäre schön wenn es klapen würde, ob xl oder nicht mir egal
gruß


----------



## noworkteam (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur am donnerstag, es wäre schön wenn es klapen würde, ob xl oder nicht mir egal
> gruß


 
Deswegen haben wir ja auch den Donnerstag ausgewählt |wavey:...

Gruß


----------



## guifri (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Deswegen haben wir ja auch den Donnerstag ausgewählt |wavey:...
> 
> Gruß



Geht es euch auch so?|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:


----------



## noworkteam (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> Geht es euch auch so?|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:


 
Nein ich habe noch nicht fünf Flaschen leer...


----------



## wallerangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Mir auch noch nicht erst noch Pizza holen dann geht aber die erste Pulle auf , ich warte nur noch auf die Bestätigung aus Holland die du uns ja wohl sofort mitteilst wenn du sie hast .


Ich glaube aber das du es eher so gemeint hast|gr::c|gr:


----------



## guifri (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

mann, ich trink doch nichts..ich zitter, weil ich den wurm nicht in den teich bekomme ;-)


----------



## wallerangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Welchen Wurm meinst du denn jetzt:q


----------



## guifri (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Welchen Wurm meinst du denn jetzt:q



Wenn ich DEN meinen würde, dann hätte ich BREITKOPFAAL geschrieben |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes  |kopfkrat :g


----------



## wallerangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

#d|kopfkrat Was du da denkst ich meinte doch Zagers oder Zeepieren


----------



## noworkteam (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hier die Rückmeldung aus Stellendam:
_"Thursday is special reserverd for zeebaars fishing with a small group, so unfortunality it is not possible."_

Nun müssen wir uns einen anderen Tag aussuchen...|evil:


----------



## wallerangler (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Mir ist es egal wann , Donnerstag haben sie eh wieder laut vorhersage 1,9 meter wellen .


----------



## Altenbomber (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo,

ich hatte mich auch angemeldet (Ralfs Freund), können wir nicht einen anderen Samstag nehmen ?


----------



## wallerangler (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Die samstage ist das Boot schon ausgebucht


----------



## Altenbomber (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Fahrt ihr jetzt am Donnerstag? wwäre noch ein Platz frei?


----------



## wallerangler (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Nein Donnerstag Fahren sie mit einer kleinen Gruppe Raus auf seebarsch . Wir müssen uns einen anderen Tag aussuchen leider


----------



## Altenbomber (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Wäre evtl.dabei !


----------



## wallerangler (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Am Freitag den 11 Dezember und von 14-18 Dezember sind laut Webseite noch Plätze frei in wie weit das so stimmt keine Ahnung . Am besten fragt man dort mal an wann noch etwas Frei ist zum Wrackfischen


----------



## Papi1 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Wie wäre es mit Montag den 14. 12. da könnte ich zu 100%
Mitwoch den 16. da muss ich noch abklären da zu 60 %
Gruß Christoph


----------



## wallerangler (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Schreibt doch einfach mal wann ihr könnt .

Papi hat am 14 zeit wie sieht es bei euch aus ?

guifri könnte am 11 

Ihr müsst das schon Regel ich habe immer zeit und kann mich nach euch richten


----------



## guifri (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

also ich wäre auch am 11.12. oder 14.12. dabei...


----------



## Papi1 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> also ich wäre auch am 11.12. oder 14.12. dabei...


 Mach bitte 14.12:k:k DANKE
Gruß Christoph


----------



## guifri (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

wie gesagt, mir ist gleich...hauptsache noch mal einen versenken :m


----------



## Altenbomber (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

ich möchte auch unbedingt noch mal raus!
Könnte am 11 und am 14


----------



## noworkteam (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

ich könnte auch am 14ten...11ter geht nicht, meeting..

gruß


----------



## Papi1 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Also dan am Montag den 14 en 
wer macht es fest?
gruß Christoph


----------



## noworkteam (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

ich kann gleich mal eine Email rüberschicken...

Bisher habe ich hier 6 Mitfahrer


----------



## Papi1 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Müssen wirden Kan voll kriegen ?
Gruß


----------



## guifri (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

ich scheide am 14.12. jetzt doch aus. blockade aus dem bundesrat! 
11.12. geht. müssen wir wohl in 2teams antreten...das freitags- und das montagsteam....


----------



## noworkteam (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Dann bucht jeder wie er will..

Viel Spass

Gruß


----------



## Papi1 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Dann bucht jeder wie er will..
> 
> Viel Spass
> 
> Gruß


 Jan fährst du am Montag ?
wenn ia bräuchte ich einbischen hilfe bem buchen weil ich kein englisch kann
gruß Cristoph


----------



## Altenbomber (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

ich wäre dabei


----------



## Altenbomber (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo Zusammen,

Papi und ich sind jetzt am 11.12 mit dabei


----------



## noworkteam (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Viel Spass Euch vieren,

Ich habe auch schon was  feines..

gruß


----------



## Papi1 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Viel Spass Euch vieren,
> 
> Ich habe auch schon was  feines..
> 
> gruß


 was den ;+
gruß Christoph


----------



## guifri (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

@noworkteam
hast du denn jetzt ein montagsteam zusammenbekommen oder wie ist dein plan? nicht dass nachher alle fahren, nur du nicht...wäre irgendwie auch blöd.


----------



## noworkteam (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> @noworkteam
> hast du denn jetzt ein montagsteam zusammenbekommen oder wie ist dein plan? .


 ne habe ich nicht



guifri schrieb:


> nicht dass nachher alle fahren, nur du nicht...wäre irgendwie auch blöd.


 Doch Ihr fahrt alle, nur ich fahre dann nicht

gruß


----------



## guifri (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

shit...wie können wir das wiedergutmachen? :c

den montag habe ich defintiv ausreiseverbot.|kopfkrat


----------



## noworkteam (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> shit...wie können wir das wiedergutmachen?


 
Müsst Ihr nicht, Ihr  kommt einfach auf meine Blacklist und gut is :q

Gruß


----------



## guifri (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Müsst Ihr nicht, Ihr  kommt einfach auf meine Blacklist und gut is :q
> 
> Gruß



und das noch vor dem persönlichen kennenlernen. da ist wohl gründlich was schief gelaufen...#t

wir wohnen quasi tür an tür und sind doch so weit voneinander entfernt...herr dr., wo sind meine antidepressiva????;+


----------



## Altenbomber (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo Zusammen,

mir gefällt es auch nicht, dass Jan nicht mitfahren kann!!!
Vielleicht können wir ja zwischen den Jahren noch mal fahren, ich hätte Zeit


----------



## wallerangler (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

So wie es aussieht Hätten wir auf ihn hören sollen und nächste Woche fahren . Für Freitag sind momentan zu Hohe Wellen gemeldet


----------



## Altenbomber (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

wo findest du die wellenhöhe ?


----------



## graetsche (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

z.B. hier http://www.windguru.com/de/index.php?sc=48307

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Altenbomber (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hi Ralli,

du bist immer für eine Überraschung gut


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hier gibbet auch Wellen.


----------



## guifri (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht Hätten wir auf ihn hören sollen und nächste Woche fahren . Für Freitag sind momentan zu Hohe Wellen gemeldet



häh? jetzt nicht schon heulen..das wird gut! außerdem hab ich für ouddorp gerad max 1m! welchen ort gebt ihr denn ein?

1.1  	1.0  	0.9  	0.8  	0.7  	0.7  	0.7


----------



## graetsche (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

@guifri

wer hat sich denn für Freitag angemeldet und könnte man eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden?
Eventuell, klärt sich im laufe des Tages, kann ich meinen Bereitschaftsdienst tauschen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Papi1 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



graetsche schrieb:


> @guifri
> 
> wer hat sich denn für Freitag angemeldet und könnte man eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden?
> Eventuell, klärt sich im laufe des Tages, kann ich meinen Bereitschaftsdienst tauschen.
> ...


 Komm Ralf, dann ist die Dortmunder Fraktion komplet
Gruß


----------



## graetsche (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ich hatte übersehen das ihr beiden ja auch dabei seit, ich habe gerade die Anmeldung rausgeschickt, mal sehen ob noch Platz für mich vorhanden ist.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## wallerangler (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Laut Webseite sind noch 4 Plätze frei , jetzt nur noch drei weil du dich angemeldet hast |wavey:


----------



## Altenbomber (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo Leute,

so wie ich das Sehe, wird es Freitag und Montag nichts.
Ich hab mir schon mal Urlaub auf Abruf geben lassen,
Fahre nächste Woche auf jeden Fall.


----------



## wallerangler (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Wenn es Freitag nix werden sollte bin ich nächste Woche dabei .

Noch kann es sich ändern heute morgen sah es gut aus , gestern oder vorgestern war schon mal die gleiche Vorraussage . Also abwarten


----------



## Papi1 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Wenn es Freitag nix werden sollte bin ich nächste Woche dabei .
> 
> Noch kann es sich ändern heute morgen sah es gut aus , gestern oder vorgestern war schon mal die gleiche Vorraussage . Also abwarten


 Bis zum welche Wellen Höhe fährt er raus
Gruß Ch....


----------



## wallerangler (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Keine Ahnung ich schätze ab 1-1,2 Meter wird es eng werden . Es kommt darauf an welche vorhersage der Skiper am Donnerstag Abend bekommt


----------



## guifri (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

1.5  	1.3  	1.2  	1.1  	1.1  	1.0  	0.9


----------



## guifri (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Leute, das wird was...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lieber auf´m Boot k...tzen, als an Land, wiel wir nicht fahren!#d#d


----------



## graetsche (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Meine Buchung ist nun raus und ich habe folgende Antwort erhalten
-----------------------
hallo ralf bedankt voor je boeking ik zet het op neem donderdag 19,00 uur voor eventuele vaart in ver band met het weer,
gr eef
------------------------

So wie ich ihn verstehe will er sich am Donnerstag gegen 19:00 Uhr wieder melden, ob denn nun die Fahrt klappt oder auch nicht. 
Aber wann geht es denn morgens los?;+


----------



## Papi1 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



graetsche schrieb:


> Meine Buchung ist nun raus und ich habe folgende Antwort erhalten
> -----------------------
> hallo ralf bedankt voor je boeking ik zet het op neem donderdag 19,00 uur voor eventuele vaart in ver band met het weer,
> gr eef
> ...


Gute Frage
Gruß


----------



## graetsche (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

egal, dann fahren wir einfach um 19:00 Uhr los und setzen uns auf's Boot


----------



## Papi1 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



graetsche schrieb:


> egal, dann fahren wir einfach um 19:00 Uhr los und setzen uns auf's Boot


 Wie bist du den heute aufgestanden?#d


----------



## guifri (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



graetsche schrieb:


> Meine Buchung ist nun raus und ich habe folgende Antwort erhalten
> -----------------------
> hallo ralf bedankt voor je boeking ik zet het op neem donderdag 19,00 uur voor eventuele vaart in ver band met het weer,
> gr eef
> ...



ja, richtig verstanden würde ich sagen. 

Und hört jetzt mal auf zu unken...Freitag ist nahezu Ententeich mit schöner Tuchfühlung an den Wracks. Die Dorsche sind alle mindestens 70 cm groß und die Kühlbox ist zu klein! :k|uhoh:#:#v


----------



## Altenbomber (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Abfahrt ist morgens um 06.00 Uhr


----------



## graetsche (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

guifri#6#6#6#6


----------



## wallerangler (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Und am Donnerstag sollst du um 19 Uhr anrufen ob die Fahrt auch stattfindet


----------



## Altenbomber (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

ich dachte, das machst du für uns


----------



## wallerangler (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Mache ich


----------



## Papi1 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Mache ich


 Danke #6#6#6#6
Gruß


----------



## guifri (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

2.0  	1.8  	1.6  	1.4  	1.2  	1.1  	|sagnix


----------



## guifri (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

also..falls das freitag wieder nix wird, werde ich mich gegen den häuslichen widerstand durchsetzen..dann bitte für montag umswitchen...im büro halten die mich eh schon für bekloppt


----------



## wallerangler (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

für Montag sieht es auch nicht grade gut aus . Dienstag oder Mittwoch scheinen ok zu sein wenn es diesesmal so bleibt wie sie es vorraussagen


----------



## Altenbomber (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo,

Montag ist nur noch ein Platz frei!!!


----------



## graetsche (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

"im büro halten die mich eh schon für bekloppt"

Sind wir das nicht alle etwas?:q


----------



## wallerangler (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Dienstag und Mittwoch hat anscheinend noch keiner gebucht . Am 24 ist aber auch noch Platz aber den Termin bekomme ich auf keinen Fall von der Regierung genehmigt:q


----------



## Papi1 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> also..falls das freitag wieder nix wird, werde ich mich gegen den häuslichen widerstand durchsetzen..dann bitte für montag umswitchen...im büro halten die mich eh schon für bekloppt


Da bist du nicht der einzige
Gruß Ch...


----------



## noworkteam (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Wann fahrt Ihr denn nun, da steigt ja keiner mehr durch ....#c

Freitag ??


----------



## Papi1 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Wann fahrt Ihr denn nun, da steigt ja keiner mehr durch ....#c
> 
> Freitag ??


 Wieso willst du doch mit :q
Es ist für freitag gebucht und option wenn die freitagstour nicht geht dann Montag.
Mir ist egal weil ich fahre Freitag und Montag gerne 2 mal :vik:
gruß Ch...


----------



## graetsche (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Freitag
2.2 2.2 2.1 1.9 1.7 1.5 1.4

Montag
2.5 2.4 2.3 2.1 1.9 1.7 1.5

Windguru für Hoek van Holland, ist gleich um die Ecke.

Gut das ich über Neujahr an der Ostsee bin, da kann ich die Würmer dann vom Ufer baden und selber entscheiden ob geangelt wird oder nicht. Es soll da auch Kutter geben


----------



## noworkteam (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



graetsche schrieb:


> Freitag
> 2.2 2.2 2.1 1.9 1.7 1.5 1.4
> 
> Montag
> ...


 
Ja die gute alte Ostsee...dann mal viel Spass und gutes Wetter...

ich werde mich auch weiter an die Nordsee halten...

gruß


----------



## guifri (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

freunde! wenn das so weiter geht, werde ich zum chronischen forellenpuffangler...

also, der guido kann nach wie vor

1. freitag
2. montag - mit privatem stress
3. dienstag, mit guten ausreden für´s büro.....


ich will hier raus.


----------



## Altenbomber (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

ich könnte die ganze nächste Woche :vik:


----------



## noworkteam (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



Altenbomber schrieb:


> ich könnte die ganze nächste Woche :vik:


 
ich auch...es sei den ich komme morgen raus..


----------



## wallerangler (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Das sieht schlecht für Morgen aus genau so wie Freitag und Montag . Da Montag das Boot eh nur noch ein Platz hat , wie sieht es aus mit Dienstag . Ich Währe dabei , obwohl ich immer noch hoffe das es Freitag raus geht


----------



## guifri (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Dienstag, ja!


----------



## Papi1 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ich muss Di. und Do arbeiten alle anderen Tage gerne
aber nimmt bitte auf mich keine Rüksicht ich wird schon ein Tag finden vor Weihnachten (ich brache FISCH)
Gruß Ch...


----------



## wallerangler (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hm auf jeden Fall sollten wir es dann so planen das nicht wieder einer auf der Strecke bleibt so wie noworkteam . 

Mir ist es egal wie ihr da am besten zurecht kommt . 

Ich denke aber das wir das unter der Woche nicht hinbekommen , was schade ist


----------



## noworkteam (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Wie kommt ihr denn darauf das ich auf der Strecke bleibe ??

nene, so ist das nicht...#h

Ich habe meine Schäfchen auch schon im trockenen....


----------



## Altenbomber (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

ich möchte auch mit!!#q


----------



## noworkteam (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Schäfchen auch schon im trockenen....


 i

.. ich hatte..nun muss ich wieder auf nächste woche hoffen..dat wetter is nich gut zur Zeit

gruß


----------



## Altenbomber (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hi Leute,
Laut Windguru müßte der beste Tag am Dienstag sein, wer könnte mitfahren ??


----------



## wallerangler (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Gufri und ich


----------



## Papi1 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Montag sieht auch nicht schlecht aus mit dém Wind
1.00.90.80.70.60.50.40.4
wenn das so bleibt |laola:
gruß Christoph


----------



## Altenbomber (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

hab gestern noch mal eine nail aus Stellendamm bekommen!!

Falls Freitag und Montag ausfallen sollte, können wir Dienstag raus, allerdings brauchen wir 4 Personen  4 haben sich schon angemeldet und ab 8 Personen fährt er raus
#6


----------



## noworkteam (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



Altenbomber schrieb:


> hab gestern noch mal eine nail aus Stellendamm bekommen!!
> 
> Falls Freitag und Montag ausfallen sollte, können wir Dienstag raus, allerdings brauchen wir 4 Personen 4 haben sich schon angemeldet und ab 8 Personen fährt er raus
> #6


 
Ich kann nächste Woche jeden Tag..

Gruß


----------



## guifri (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

und falls wir nur 7 werden füllen wir halt monetär auf....ich hab schweren entzug...

@wallerangler: kannst heute umbuchen...das wird morgen ooch nüscht, wa.
2.0  	2.0  	1.9  	1.8  	1.8  	1.7  	1.6  	1.5  	1.4  	1.4


----------



## noworkteam (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> und falls wir nur 7 werden füllen wir halt monetär auf....ich hab schweren entzug...


 
Dat ist die richtige Einstellung ..


----------



## wallerangler (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ich Buche jetzt für gufri und mich , da es morgen eh nix wird . Für Dienstag


----------



## wallerangler (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Ich Buche jetzt für gufri und mich , da es morgen eh nix wird . Für Dienstag




Buchung ist Raus jetzt Fehlen nur noch 2


----------



## noworkteam (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Buchung ist Raus jetzt Fehlen nur noch 2


Buchung ist Raus jetzt Fehlen nur noch 1:q


----------



## Altenbomber (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Was ist mit Montag?? Papi und ich sind erstmal für Montag angemeldet, ihr nicht???


----------



## wallerangler (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

So Bestätigung ist da Dienstag ist gebucht . 

Wenn wir am Montag mit Gufri Rausfahren kann er uns am ende vom Angeltag gleich seine Sachen verkaufen , so ist das manchmal mit dem Feldwebel zu hause:q:q:m


----------



## wallerangler (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Montag könnten wir höchstens noch als Blinde Passagiere mit , ob wir dann zum Angeln kommen#d#d


----------



## noworkteam (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ihr fahrt jetzt Mo und Di raus ???


----------



## Altenbomber (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Papi und ich fahren Montag, Guifri und Wallerangler fahren Dienstag, sollte Montag wieder ausfallen fahre ich Dienstag


----------



## guifri (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt jetzt Mo und Di raus ???



bei mir ist nur der dienstag drin..


----------



## Papi1 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo Jungs
So wie das aussieht werden die Windverhältnisse schlimmer wen die Ausfahrt neher kommt, Montag sah noch gestern gut aus und heute 1.21.21.21.41.41.51.51.4 
für Di.
1.31.31.31.21.11.11.00.9

 ist auch nicht viel besser aber nicht die Hoffnung verlieren
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Altenbomber (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

nur zur Vorsicht!!
wer könnte den Rest der Woche, also MI,DO, Fr
Ich könnte und ich glaube Nowork auch


----------



## wallerangler (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Irgendwann muss es doch einfach mal passen mit den Wellen , bald ist Weihnachten . Vorher wollte ich schon noch mal Raus kommen auf die Nordsee .

Es wird jetzt einfach von Tag zu Tag gebucht irgendwann passt es


----------



## wallerangler (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ich kann auch


----------



## graetsche (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Für mich gibt es nur noch den morgigen Freitag, ab dann ist das Jahr gelaufen, Rufbereitschaft bis Weihnachten.
Ich wünsche euch allen viel Erfolg und wenig Wind#h

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## graetsche (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo,

 habe gerade via Mail angefragt ob denn die Tour ausfällt.
Antwort 

*Yes it is cancelled, next time better . *


Regards kees


----------



## wallerangler (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ok da Brauche ich nicht weiter versuchen Telefonisch durchzukommen . Dann werden wir mal hoffen das es bei euch Montag klappt und bei uns Dienstag


----------



## Papi1 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Wer ist am Di. dabei?
gruß


----------



## wallerangler (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

guifri , noworkteam und ich haben für Dienstag gebucht


----------



## Altenbomber (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

wir haben aber auch echt Pech, nächste Woche sieht es ja auch nicht besonders aus


----------



## noworkteam (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Di wird es schon passen #h...

Gruß


----------



## Altenbomber (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Montag sieht es noch ambesten aus, vielleicht treffen wir uns auch alle am Mittwoc h :m


----------



## noworkteam (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



Altenbomber schrieb:


> Montag sieht es noch ambesten aus, vielleicht treffen wir uns auch alle am Mittwoc h :m


 
Montag sah es am besten aus...


----------



## wallerangler (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Stimmt jetzt sieht der Mittwoch am besten aus . Das ist aber auch ein sch... mit dem Wetter


----------



## Papi1 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

So wie ich schon verher geschrieben habe, wenn die Tour immer neher kommt werden die Wellen immer größer das ist zum :v 
Lass uns eine Tour auf die Malediven buchen, da ist es bestimmt besser :q :q :q
Gruß Ch...


----------



## noworkteam (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> So wie ich schon verher geschrieben habe, wenn die Tour immer neher kommt werden die Wellen immer größer das ist zum :v
> Lass uns eine Tour auf die Malediven buchen, da ist es bestimmt besser :q :q :q
> Gruß Ch...


 geht nicht habe schon mauritius gebucht:vik:


----------



## Papi1 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> geht nicht habe schon mauritius gebucht:vik:


 Wan, ich bin dabei :q :q :q :q


----------



## guifri (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

also ab 28.05.10 bin ich für eine woche in florida/keys...

hoffe, dass der wind da besser ist..die temperaturen sind´s in jedem fall.........

das böötchen habe ich bereits reserviert.

http://www.vacationboatrentals.com/BoatRentalsDetail.aspx?ID=13


und dann will ich solche bilder :vik:

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/node/122831


----------



## guifri (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

guckt mal, was die kollegen unter einer coldfront und schlechtem wetter verstehen |bigeyes#d:c:c

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/...orts/fishfinder-12-4-to12-6blasted-cold-front


----------



## noworkteam (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> also ab 28.05.10 bin ich für eine woche in florida/keys...
> 
> hoffe, dass der wind da besser ist..die temperaturen sind´s in jedem fall.........
> 
> ...


 
Feines Böotchen....ich werde mich wieder auf die Basics zurückgesinnen und althergebracht herumangeln....bissle rumsegeln (lassen) und nix Echolot, Kompass und so :q


----------



## guifri (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Feines Böotchen....ich werde mich wieder auf die Basics zurückgesinnen und althergebracht herumangeln....bissle rumsegeln (lassen) und nix Echolot, Kompass und so :q



auch nett :g


----------



## noworkteam (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Das Wetter bessert sich, für Montag sieht es doch schon mal gut aus....


----------



## Altenbomber (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

ein Platz wäre ja auch Montag noch frei #6


----------



## noworkteam (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

ne da ist laut skipper die hütte voll


----------



## wallerangler (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

wo schaut ihr den nach dem Wetter ? bei Windfinder sieht der Dienstag ein klein wenig besser aus wie der Montag . Aber es kann sich ja noch ändern sind noch ein paar tage bis dahin


----------



## guifri (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

schneeschaufel dienstag nicht vergessen...


	 Luftdruck
1016 hPa
leichter Schneefall
2 °C
	Nordwestwind
15 km/h
( 3 bft )
	Niederschlag
65 % Risiko
0.4 mm 	Relative Feuchte
80 %


----------



## noworkteam (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> schneeschaufel dienstag nicht vergessen...
> 
> 
> Luftdruck
> ...


 
na supi, dann passt das ja,..


----------



## wallerangler (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Wenn das so bleibt wie sie momentan sagen kommen wir Raus :vik:


----------



## Papi1 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Wenn das so bleibt wie sie momentan sagen kommen wir Raus :vik:


 aber nicht ohne mich#6|supergri
Gruß Ch...


----------



## guifri (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> aber nicht ohne mich#6|supergri
> Gruß Ch...



Irgendwas ist aber auch immer :q


----------



## Altenbomber (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hi Leute,

Montag und Dienstag sieht es echt gut aus!! :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## noworkteam (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

dann können wir für dienstag eine fahrgemeinschaft einsammeln,..,liegen ja alle in der gleichen gegend..

gruß


----------



## wallerangler (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

So sehe ich das auch , Guifri wollte bei mir rumkommen und mich mitnehmen


----------



## Papi1 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Kann einer für mich rausfinden ob am Di. noch platz frei ist ich würde gerne am beiden tagen Angeln.
gruß


----------



## guifri (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> dann können wir für dienstag eine fahrgemeinschaft einsammeln,..,liegen ja alle in der gleichen gegend..
> 
> gruß



hi jan,

in welchem stadtteil wohnst du? ich würde dann dich und wallerangelernagler mitnehmen.

je nachdem wo du wohnst, sammel ich dich auf oder wir treffen uns bei mir oder so..


----------



## wallerangler (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Jetzt Übertreiben es die Wellen aber am Dienstag
 0.6 0.4 0.3 0.2 0.2 0.2 0.4 0.6


----------



## noworkteam (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

@ papi :there are some places left.


----------



## Papi1 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> @ papi :there are some places left.


 Hallo ich kann doch kein Englisch oder was das immer für eine Sprache sein soll
Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

auf Deutsch: sind noch einige Plätze frei..

gruß


----------



## Altenbomber (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo zusammen,
habe gerade das OK aus Stellendamm bekommen:vik:
Papi und ich sind dabei!!
Wir drücken Euch beide Daumen, dass es bei Euch auch klappt.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## wallerangler (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Na das klappt schon viel Petri heil Morgen und lasst uns noch welche über


----------



## Papi1 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

:vik: :m |wavey:#6


----------



## guifri (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

es wird kalt am dienstag...zieht euch warm an....

  	   	   	 Luftdruck
1023 hPa
leicht bewölkt
-3 °C
	Ostwind
15 km/h
( 3 bft )
	Niederschlag
10 % Risiko
< 0.1 mm 	Relative Feuchte
86 %
9:00 Uhr
			Luftdruck
1023 hPa
leicht bewölkt
-2 °C
	Ostwind
15 km/h
( 3 bft )
	Niederschlag
10 % Risiko
< 0.1 mm 	Relative Feuchte
86 %
12:00 Uhr
			Luftdruck
1023 hPa
leicht bewölkt
0 °C
	Ostwind
13 km/h
( 3 bft )
	Niederschlag
10 % Risiko
< 0.1 mm 	Relative Feuchte


----------



## wallerangler (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Die Wellenhöhe für die zeit wo wir morgen auf dem Boot sind:
0.8 0.8 0.7 0.7 0.6 0.6 0.5 0.5 0.4 0.4  

Jan was meinst du Passt das ?


----------



## guifri (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

das passt schon


----------



## noworkteam (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

das wird morgen  was...

gruß


----------



## wallerangler (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hier die neusten Daten .
0.3 0.3 0.4 0.4 0.5 0.7 0.8 0.7 0.7 0.6 

Von 7-16 Uhr , na das sollte auf jeden fall passen :vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> das wird morgen  was...
> 
> gruß




Hurra, Bilder kommen Hurra. Und neidisch werde ich werden. Macht aber nix.Ich gönne euch die Fische und mir die Bilder.


----------



## michel1994 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Berichtet mal wie der Fang war würde mich interesieren #6


----------



## guifri (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



michel1994 schrieb:


> Berichtet mal wie der Fang war würde mich interesieren #6




ja..mich auch...ach so, ich fahr ja mit


----------



## guifri (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

@noworkteam

Bitte melde Dich bis 19.30 Uhr bei mir, damit ich weiß ob ich Dich mitnehmen soll oder nicht. Falls ich bis 19.30 Uhr nichts gehört habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass du auf eigene Faust anreist.


----------



## guifri (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

0.2  	0.3  	0.4  	0.8  	0.6  	0.4  	0.3


----------



## wallerangler (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Jan Rufst du an und gibst uns das ok , oder soll ich anrufen ?


----------



## noworkteam (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Jan Rufst du an und gibst uns das ok , oder soll ich anrufen ?


 
ich habe nur den AB erreicht..


----------



## noworkteam (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

habe mal in den alten mails gesucht...ich sollte immer um 5:30 Uhr auf´m Boot sein


----------



## guifri (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> habe mal in den alten mails gesucht...ich sollte immer um 5:30 Uhr auf´m Boot sein



das schaffen wir, wenn wir um kurz vor 2 in duisburg losfahren.


----------



## wallerangler (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ganz locker schaffen wir das , laut Navi 2 Stunden und 26 Minuten . 

Um 19 Uhr rufe ich an


----------



## wallerangler (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

So  jetzt die Entscheidung





































Wir kommen Raus die Fahrt findet statt


----------



## guifri (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> So  jetzt die Entscheidung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nun seid jetzt mal leise, ich will schlafen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## noworkteam (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

half 6 in the harbor, see you tomorow.


----------



## noworkteam (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

1:35 Uhr: Wie krank muss man sein, damit man um diese Uhrzeit seinen ersten Kaffee trinkt und sich anschliessend für 3 Stunden ins Auto setzt, damit man mal wieder auf See kommt.


----------



## noworkteam (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

1:40 Uhr: Kaffee leer, Kopf auch, ich denke nicht weiter nach und fahre jetzt los....


----------



## guifri (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

die frage ist nicht nur, wie krank muss man sein sondern wie krank wird man, wenn man bei zeitweise minus 4 grad mitten in der nacht auf den dampfer steigt?....................ich hab halsschmerzen....

egal, die tour war trotz wenig dorsch astrein. vielleicht kann wallerangler so ne kleine dokumentation abliefern. der hat zeit


----------



## guifri (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

aprops...wo ist die dortmunder fraktion mit ihrem bericht? ich finde, das seid ihr uns schuldig#6


----------



## Altenbomber (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Hallo Jungs,

unsere Tour war eigentlich ganz gut, allerdings wie bei Euch sehr kalt. Papi war der Weltmeister an Bord!!!
Von 5 gefangenen Dorschen an Bord hat er allein 3 gefangen 60 - 75 cm. groß.
Ausserdem hat er 7 Seebarsche sowie eine Dorade gefangen.
Bei mir sah die ganze Sache schon bescheidener aus, nur 2 Seebarsche:r
War aber nur halb so schlimm da Papi seine Fische nicht wollte und sie mir überlies:vik:
War zwar beim ausnehmen sehr kalt aber war mir egal.
Rundrum war die Fahrt sehr gut, wenn auch Papi der Meinung ist, ein echter Dorsch fängt erst bei 10 Kg an.
Bin mal auf eure Fangstatistik gespannt.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## noworkteam (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> die frage ist nicht nur, wie krank muss man sein sondern wie krank wird man, wenn man bei zeitweise minus 4 grad mitten in der nacht auf den dampfer steigt?....................ich hab halsschmerzen....
> 
> egal, die tour war trotz wenig dorsch astrein. vielleicht kann wallerangler so ne kleine dokumentation abliefern. der hat zeit


 
Jo astrein und arschkalt....
Merke: 
A. Handschuhe sind bei diesen Temperaturen von Vorteil,..,werde ich nächste Mal nicht vergessen.
B. Gummistiefel sollten dicht sein und kein Loch aufweisen..sind sie es doch, muss mal bis knapp hinter Rotterdam warten, damit wieder Gefühl im Fuß vorhanden ist.

PS. Fotos gibt´s nicht wegen Punkt A

Gruß vom
gefühlten 10 Jahre gealtertem


----------



## Papi1 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

wie war es bei euch mit dem fängen, was kälte angeht habe ich mir eine gute erkä ltung eimgefangen deswegen darf ich bis Samstag zuhausebleiben und mich auskurieren.
gruß Ch....


----------



## noworkteam (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Dorsche gingen bis spät Nachmittag nicht richtig, daher hat der Skipper Richtung Wolfsbarsch gewechselt,.., diese wurde auch gefangen,..,ich hatte vier,..,allerdings war ich irgendwie mit einer 12lbs Standup und einem 30 Lbs-Prügel nicht so wirklich richtig ausgerüstet, kombiniert mit "ohne Handschuh" hatte ich perfektes Feingefühl,.., die blauen bootseigenen blauen 100g Pilker waren fängig...
So richtige Drift gab es auch nicht....und die Pappnasen auf der anderen Bootsseite fischten zu oft mit zu leichten Gewichten, hierzu wird Gufri sicherlich noch ein nettes Statement abgeben:m,..
Zum Ende der Tour, die Sonne war schon weit unten am Horizont, kamen dann doch noch Dorsche, und zwar richtig gute....Leider erst am Ende der Tour aber was will man machen..

Ach ja wir waren irgendwann kurz vor 19:00 Uhr wieder zurück im Hafen,..,irgendwie 3 Stunden zuspät..


----------



## wallerangler (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Moin so ich bin jetzt auch mal aufgestanden . Mit den Fängen war es wie bei euch erst mal ging garnichts . Erst als wir auf pilker gewechselt haben ging es los . 

Jan musste passen und hat nach anfänglichen versuchen mit pilker wieder mit Naturköder geangelt . seine Ruten waren ein klein wenig zu schwer ausgelegt um mit pilker zu Fischen :q

Guifri zeige uns erst mal das er durch das Fischen auf der Ostsee viel Erfahrung hat beim Fischen mit Pilker und fing erst mal ein Paar Wolfsbarsche . Dorsche sind dann auch ins Boot gekommen , alles schöne nicht einer der zu klein war . 
Guifri hatte einen sehr guten Dorsch drauf , aber ein Holländischer mitStreiter wollte anscheinend nicht das er den größten des Tages fängt . Und zog von der anderen Seite seine Schnur unterst Boot es kam was kommen musste und der Fisch war weg da sich die Schnur am Bootsrumpf irgendwo festsetzte .  Schade für Guido ich hätte ihm diesen Fisch gegönnt .

Auch Jan konnte jetzt wo die Dorsche in beißeLaune wahren den ein oder anderen auf die Planken legen . darunter auch eine schöne Dublette . Hin und wieder hatte er einen Franzosen Dorsch und auch mal einen Wolfsbarsch .

Auch ich konnte mal einen Fisch fangen obwohl ich es nie geschafft habe bei mehreren Ausfahrten auf der Ostsee einen Massigen Dorsch zu fangen . Währe ich mal gleich zur Nordsee . 3 schöne Dorsche zwischen 55-70 cm habe ich rausbekommen , hätte ich alle bekommen die ich draufhatte würde ich jetzt noch schlafen weil sich das Filetieren etwas in die Länge gezogen hätte . 5 Wolfsbarsche haben auch noch den weg in meine Kiste gefunden . 
Iich fande das es eine schöne und gute ausfahrt war obwohl alle auf dem Boot gesagt haben das es was die Fischmenge anging noch nie so schlecht war .

Die Nordsee wird mich auf jeden Fall wieder sehen zum Wrackfischen , nur habe ich dann mehr Pilker mit den Wracks haben ganz schön Hunger . 

Obwohl ich nicht einmal auf der ganzen Fahrt gefroren habe hats mich auch ein wenig erwischt und ich habe die Rüsselpest .

Zum Bilder machen bin ich garnicht gekommen , ich war einfach zu heiß auf Dorsch :m

Auch noch ein großes Lob an den Skiper der immer bemüht war Fisch zu finden und mal eben die Fahrzeit um etwa 2 Stunden verlängerte .

Bei ersten Bild ist der Guido ein wenig am Arbeiten , das zweite meine Fischkiste während des Angelns , ein Paar Fische haben ja noch den weg darein gefunden .


----------



## Papi1 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Moin so ich bin jetzt auch mal aufgestanden . Mit den Fängen war es wie bei euch erst mal ging garnichts . Erst als wir auf pilker gewechselt haben ging es los .
> 
> Jan musste passen und hat nach anfänglichen versuchen mit pilker wieder mit Naturköder geangelt . seine Ruten waren ein klein wenig zu schwer ausgelegt um mit pilker zu Fischen :q
> 
> ...


 Tag vorher waren die fänge noch schlimer
gruß Ch...


----------



## wallerangler (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Na die mitstreiter auf dem Boot waren bestimmt nicht am Tag vorher mit Draußen


----------



## Papi1 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

welche mitstreiter? DAs Boot war voll mit Anfängern 
gruß


----------



## wallerangler (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Guido und ich hatten wenigstens einen Guide mit . Dem ein oder anderen Niederländer hätte es nicht geschadet wenn sie auch einen dabei gehabt hätten . Vorallem Guido seinem besten Freund auf dem Boot er hatte laufend jemand anderen gefangen .


----------



## noworkteam (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Deswegen mache ich ja eigentlich "Full-Charter"


----------



## Papi1 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Guido und ich hatten wenigstens einen Guide mit . Dem ein oder anderen Niederländer hätte es nicht geschadet wenn sie auch einen dabei gehabt hätten . Vorallem Guido seinem besten Freund auf dem Boot er hatte laufend jemand anderen gefangen .


 Bei uns war es nicht anders einer hat versucht mit 40 gramm Pilker in 40m wassertiefe zu Angeln #d der hat alles gefangen blos kein Fisch :q


----------



## Papi1 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Deswegen mache ich ja eigentlich "Full-Charter"


 Mit ANFÄNGERN damit du immer der beste auf dem Schiff bist :vik:
Gruß Ch....


----------



## Papi1 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Deswegen mache ich ja eigentlich "Full-Charter"


 Aber auf so eine Trupe mit erfahrung da hätte ich lust da kann man was lernen #6
Gruß


----------



## guifri (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> ...Vorallem Guido seinem besten Freund auf dem Boot er hatte laufend jemand anderen gefangen .



|gr: Mir klingelt jetzt noch das "Hoppa" von dem "Ralf Schmitz aus Holland" in den Ohren, sobald dieser Vollotto nen Fisch dran hatte.

Dafür, dass der 2006-Nicht-WM-Teilnehmer meinen Dorsch unters Boot gezogen hat, hatte ich für einige Augenblicke (oder Stunden) die Gedanken, wie es wäre, wenn ich den so Kiel holen würde, wie der Depp meinen Dorsch. UND MEIN DORSCH WAR GROOOOß!!!!!!!!!!!!!|evil:|gr::r#q


----------



## guifri (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Aber ansonsten war´s trotz wenig Fisch ne gelungene Tour. Zumindest habe ich wieder 2 Angler kennengelernt, die noch bekloppter sind als ich |bla:

Da soll es welche geben, die bei minus 15 Grad irgendwo im Po-Delta zelten...


(ich meine natürlich den Fluss ihr Ferkel)

oder die 8 Stunden irgendwo mit dem Auto hinfahren, 11 Stunden mit dem Schiff weiter , dann so 2 Tage in der Beringsee oder ähnlichen Gewässern angeln und dann wieder 8 Stunden mit dem Autor zurück und dann noch stundenlang Fische filetieren....

Und da ich diese Stories nicht für Anglerlatein halte, gibt es nur eine Antwort auf solche Aktionen: BEKLOPPT 

Da fällt mir gerade was ein...wir könnten ja im Januar mal ne Nachtangeltour auf die Wracks machen. Dann müsste ich nicht so früh aufstehen...|rolleyes


----------



## gerihecht (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Moin Männer
Erst einmal ein dickes Petri zu euren Fischen.
Ja nur die HARTEN kommen in Garten und im Winter ist es kalt.Nein Spaß beiseite super Berichte .Danke

                                     Gruß Gerd.:vik:


----------



## wallerangler (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

kein Thema Guido ich bin dabei .

Mich als bekloppt zu bezeichnen |gr:
Wir sind doch nur manchmal nicht so ganz normal:q


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> |gr: Mir klingelt jetzt noch das "Hoppa" von dem "Ralf Schmitz aus Holland" in den Ohren, sobald dieser Vollotto nen Fisch dran hatte.
> 
> Dafür, dass der 2006-Nicht-WM-Teilnehmer meinen Dorsch unters Boot gezogen hat, hatte ich für einige Augenblicke (oder Stunden) die Gedanken, wie es wäre, wenn ich den so Kiel holen würde, wie der Depp meinen Dorsch. UND MEIN DORSCH WAR GROOOOß!!!!!!!!!!!!!|evil:|gr::r#q



Hach......herrlich wie manche schreiben können. Meine Frau guckt ganz komisch das ich mich hier so schrott lache.

Jungens, super Berichte - leider wenig Bilder - aber mit steif gefrorenen Fingern geht das knipsen auch schlecht.

Klasse das man trotz den Temperaturen solche Touren macht.


----------



## noworkteam (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Klasse das man trotz den Temperaturen solche Touren macht.


 
Ja und lernen kann man auch noch was...

-das Dorsche auch Wolfsbarsche fressen..(keine Mini´s)
-sich an einer 30lbs-Rute mit einem roten Glitter-Mak garniert mit Wurm fangen lassen.
- Das man Muscheln in Winter nicht ordern sollte, weil die kaum mehr auftauen
- darauf achten sollte nicht gleichzeitig mit dem Rotterdam Strick und Häckelclub zu buchen.
-froh zu sein , das es nicht auch noch geschneit hat
- der fremde Mensch welcher Dich am nächsten Morgen im Spiel anschaut, immer noch Du bist,..,auch wenn Deine Frau sagt, "Fremder, verlassen Sie meine Wohung"...

Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> - der fremde Mensch welcher Dich am nächsten Morgen im Spiel anschaut, immer noch Du bist,..,auch wenn Deine Frau sagt, "Fremder, verlassen Sie meine Wohung"...
> 
> Gruß



Hehe das wird aber bestimmt nur an der roten Rudolfnase liegen:vik:


----------



## wallerangler (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Mir kommt da Grade so ein Gedanke . Irgendwie hat es ja jeden der auf dem Boot war Gesundheitlich erwischt . könnte es sich um Dorschgrippe handeln ???


----------



## noworkteam (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Mir kommt da Grade so ein Gedanke . Irgendwie hat es ja jeden der auf dem Boot war Gesundheitlich erwischt . könnte es sich um Dorschgrippe handeln ???


 
Nein Nein, körperlich geht´s mir ganz gut, nur die äußere Erscheinung heute morgen war grenzwertig,..,oder denkst Du etwa Papi hat seine Schweinegrippe vorgestern zu unseren Dorschen verschleppt ?? 

Na dann stelle ich mir lieber nicht vor, wo die Impfung angesetzt wird...|supergri


----------



## Papi1 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Ach das war doch eine geile Tour, und was mein gesundheitliche zustand angeht das habe ich mir selst zu zuschreiben, weil ich schon leicht angeschlagen hingefahren bin, 13 Stunden in der kälte hat den rest erledigt, nach zwei Tagen im Bett ist allest wider normal und ich könnte wider dort hin
Gruß Ch...


----------



## esgof (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

hallöschen

ja ist zwar schade wenn man  tagelang erstmal mit den abgesagten touren kämpft dann doch raus fahren kann und die fische wollen einfach nicht so wie die angler es gerne hätten.

deswegen heißt es wohl auch angeln und nicht fische fangen:q

ich wundere mich nur über die guten wolfsbarsch fänge um diese jahreszeit dachte die sind dann irgendwo wo es etwas wärmer ist.

weiß jemand was davon wie die wolfsbarsch tour war von letzte woche donnerstag 

gruß esgof


----------



## esgof (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

hallo 
die M.S.Marcella 2 ein schnell boot aus belgien mit 10 plätzen macht touren auf alles was in der nordsee dümpelt

das interessante für mich man kann mit dem von 7.30 -17 uhr auf dorsch wrack fischen und von 18 - 22.30 auf seezunge 

meine frage wer hätte lust auf eine kombi tour erst auf dorsch dann auf seezunge wenn man das boot komplett mietet gibts 10 % nachlass

das sind dann 95 euro pro angler,ich will hiermit mal schauen ob wir 10 leute zusammen bekommen

ich kann leider nichts genaues über dieses boot sagen habe mich nur nach den angaben auf der web seite informiert 

das gehört vielleicht nicht hierhin ich weiss leider nicht wie das geht mit einstellen somit sorry an den TE 
gruß esgof


----------



## noworkteam (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



esgof schrieb:


> weiß jemand was davon wie die wolfsbarsch tour war von letzte woche donnerstag
> 
> gruß esgof


 
Ich habe am Mittwoch Abend für die Tour die Absage erhalten, sprich die hat nicht stattgefunden..

Gruß


----------



## guifri (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



esgof schrieb:


> hallo
> die M.S.Marcella 2 ein schnell boot aus belgien mit 10 plätzen macht touren auf alles was in der nordsee dümpelt
> 
> das interessante für mich man kann mit dem von 7.30 -17 uhr auf dorsch wrack fischen und von 18 - 22.30 auf seezunge
> ...



hast du nen link zur homepage?


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



esgof schrieb:


> Das gehört vielleicht nicht hierhin ich weiss leider nicht wie das geht mit einstellen somit sorry an den TE
> gruß esgof



Moin esgof. Das passt hier noch weniger rein, aber einen neuen Thread findet man einfach besser. Deswegen habe ich eben ein Bild gemacht. Damit müsste es klappen. Achte auf die rote Makierung.


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Guifri, ich denke das und  das könnte helfen. 

Sorry, das ich mich eingemischt habe.


----------



## noworkteam (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Sorry, das ich mich eingemischt habe.


 
Nix sorry, wir erwarten das Du auch mal mitkommst, letztesmal ging ja nicht..

Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*

Moin Jan, klar komme ich mal mit, aber von Belgien aus nicht. Das mir dev. zu weit. Stellendamm geht schon. Da Carsten und seine Frau ein Baby erwarten ( anfang Januar) haben wir zum 5ten Dez nicht zu gesagt, aber im Frühjahr soll es wohl gehen. 

Fahr technisch bin ich da ein Weichei. Für mich ist es grobfahrlässig wenn man morgens um 1 Uhr aufsteht und dann abends noch 3,5 Std alleine zurück fährt. Ich hätte gerne einen Fahrer mehr dabei. Aber die warten alle auf das Baby.


----------



## snofla (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



esgof schrieb:


> hallöschen
> 
> ja ist zwar schade wenn man  tagelang erstmal mit den abgesagten touren kämpft dann doch raus fahren kann und die fische wollen einfach nicht so wie die angler es gerne hätten.
> 
> ...



hi esgof

mit den Wolfsbarschen ist immer so eine Sache,zu dieserZeit sitzen sie viel auf und vor den Wracks.Ruud Lievard (Blue Whale) hat die gezielten Touren auf WB nicht mehr gemacht weil das Problem bei diesem Fisch ist,das wenn er auch gestappelt steht einfach manchmal die Klappe dicht hat und nicht beisst.......so und wenn dann 6 Leute den ganzen Kahn für so eine Tour gebucht haben gibts keine Glückschreie an Board........#h

aber ist schon ne geiler Kämpfer#6



allen anderen Petri zur Tour #6


----------



## guifri (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Guifri, ich denke das und  das könnte helfen.
> 
> Sorry, das ich mich eingemischt habe.



nix sorry, ist doch gut:g


----------



## Gohann (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



esgof schrieb:


> hallo
> die M.S.Marcella 2 ein schnell boot aus belgien mit 10 plätzen macht touren auf alles was in der nordsee dümpelt
> 
> das interessante für mich man kann mit dem von 7.30 -17 uhr auf dorsch wrack fischen und von 18 - 22.30 auf seezunge
> ...



Hallo esgof,
wenn Du möchtest mach ich ein Thema über Wrackfischen in Belgien  auf und alle Interessierten können sich auch dort austauschen! Hätte da einiges beizutragen|bla:

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## guifri (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo esgof,
> wenn Du möchtest mach ich ein Thema über Wrackfischen in Belgien  auf und alle Interessierten können sich auch dort austauschen! Hätte da einiges beizutragen|bla:
> 
> Gruß Gohann|wavey:



mach doch...ich find´s gut, wenn die nordsee in den benelux-ländern zugänglich gemacht wird. oostende ist von hier aus auch gut erreichbar|rolleyes


----------



## Gohann (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> mach doch...ich find´s gut, wenn die nordsee in den benelux-ländern zugänglich gemacht wird. oostende ist von hier aus auch gut erreichbar|rolleyes



Alles klar,
aber lasst mir bitte bis morgen Abend Zeit, denn ich hatte heute einen langen Tag! Habe nur nochmal reingeschaut, ob es Resonanz gab. Das Wochenende wird wegen des schlechten Wetters lang genug und wir haben Zeit genug um uns auszutauschen. Bis morgen Abend|wavey:

Gruß Gohann#6


----------



## esgof (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo esgof,
> wenn Du möchtest mach ich ein Thema über Wrackfischen in Belgien  auf und alle Interessierten können sich auch dort austauschen! Hätte da einiges beizutragen|bla:
> 
> Gruß Gohann|wavey:



hallo gohann
von mir aus gerne 
aber bitte in der form von morgens auf dorsch und abends auf seezunge so wie ich es vor hatte 

WEISS DENN JEMAND WANN ÜBERHAUPT EINE GUTE ZEIT IST FÜR SEEZUNGE

ich hätte da nur eine bitte könntest du dann mir bitte eine pn schicken ich will es nicht verpennen 

gruß Esgof


----------



## Gohann (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wracktour Valkyrie 5 Dezember 2009*



esgof schrieb:


> hallo gohann
> von mir aus gerne
> aber bitte in der form von morgens auf dorsch und abends auf seezunge so wie ich es vor hatte
> 
> ...



Hallo esgof,
habe das Thema Belgien eben eröffnet! Bin gerade beim Kochen. Alles weitere gleich im Thema Belgien.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------

